# Discontinued? Johnson "Raid" FUMIGATORS



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with "Olivia" at SCJohnson and it seems the product underwent a "change" in 2018: now called "*Raid max no mess dry fogger*" and *now with active ingredient ETOFENPROX 8%*. OH yeah, and a ^^^change in price^^^ too, of course  Gotta research efficcacy of that Etofenprox, now ...

Anyway, "mystery" solved … (and fingers crossed)!

Luckily, we won't be using this anywhere bees could get to it … : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etofenprox

Happy New Year, TLF!

Hey, curious, does anyone know if Johnson / Raid has discontinued mfr'g their highly effective FUMIGATORS? For the first time ever, we cannot find them anywhere locally and where we do find them online we find out (after ordering :twisted: ) they are not actually "in stock any longer" or the prices are so exorbitant as to be ridiculous gouging (at best, EXAMPLE: WM, LOWEs, etc. usually sold the 3-can packs for $11 or $12 but, online sources Amazon vendors, etc. are asking $25 and up, for a single box!  :shock: :twisted: ).

*NOTE: We are talking about the cans, typically sold in blue-colored "3-pack" boxes, containing dry crystals and which you drop into the provided plastic with about 1/8" water in the bottom of it- active ingredient Permethrin *- which creates a literal fog that gets into the remotest and tiniest cracks and crevices … https://www.homedepot.com/p/Raid-Fumigating-Foggers-3-Pack-61528/100034648

(NOT the "aerosol" type cans you depress a plastic tab on the top of and a wet mist shoots out the top for 90-seconds (if you're lucky)

Anyway, I know there are some here at TLF who are "on top of" developments in different areas and, having turned up without answers (even asking the managers of stores who in turn are puzzled), figured someone here on TLF may have some solid (substantiated) info.

Thanks in advance and, again, Happy New Year!


----------

